# "1,000 bonus points and more" Promotion



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

OK, what's left? 



> Transactions with Audience Rewards, Points for Shopping, Buy Points, Gift Points, Share Points, Transfer Points (Audience Rewards, Chase Ultimate Rewards, Choice Privileges, Diners Club International, Hertz, Hilton HHonors, Hyatt, LaQuinta Inn & Suites, Points.com, Starwood Preferred Guest and Wyndham Rewards), Trade Points or purchases made with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® from Chase®do not qualify for this promotion.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 15, 2014)

The points that you receive from traveling with Amtrak?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 15, 2014)

Actually, virtually all AGR partners qualify for this bonus. However, the bonus appears to be targeted. The OP calls it a "1000 bonus point" promotion. My wife got an email about a "500 bonus points" partner promotion.

Me, I got squat, even when I log into the "promotions" section of AGR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

June the Coach Rider said:


> The points that you receive from traveling with Amtrak?


But I always pay for that, with my AGR MasterCard, which is excluded from this promotion.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Guest said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The points that you receive from traveling with Amtrak?
> ...


You still receive the regular points from Amtrak, though. You just won't get the bonus points you'd get for purchasing the ticket with your AGR MasterCard.


----------



## perplexed (Jan 15, 2014)

It's not at all clear to me what the promotion does offer - what do I do to get the 1,000 points - anyone care to translate?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 15, 2014)

perplexed said:


> It's not at all clear to me what the promotion does offer - what do I do to get the 1,000 points - anyone care to translate?


If you get AGR points through a partner transaction (other than those listed as exceptions) you get 1000 bonus points.

Example: Rent a car from Enterprise using the link on the AGR website. You will get the normal points, along with 1000 bonus points (or less

depending on the nature of your targeted promotion).

Or, stay at a hotel that is an AGR partner.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 15, 2014)

What are Audience Rewards?


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Jan 15, 2014)

Hm, T&C does not exclude NARP. I knew I should have waited to join.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Rail Freak said:


> What are Audience Rewards?


I think that is when you buy Broadway tickets thru this AGR partnered vendor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> Or, stay at a hotel that is an AGR partner.


Though, with Hilton, Hyatt, LaQuinta, Starwood, and Wyndham all excluded, there isn't much left.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 15, 2014)

Guest said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Or, stay at a hotel that is an AGR partner.
> ...


The bonus does not apply only when points are _transferred _from those hotel programs. The AGR standard points that are awarded when staying there _will_ qualify you for the bonus, if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Does it apply to purchases from retail sellers in the shopping portal? And how much need you spend to get the 1,000 pts?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 15, 2014)

guest said:


> Does it apply to purchases from retail sellers in the shopping portal? And how much need you spend to get the 1,000 pts?


The T&C state that "Points From Shopping" do not qualify for the bonus.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

Guest said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What are Audience Rewards?
> ...


Correct. I'm not certain if they're only Broadway shows, but I know most (if not all) are.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm... Will wait and see if I get the 1000 bonus points, since I just stayed at a Hilton yesterday and registered last week for the promotion! (My Hilton HHonors account is linked to AGR already.)


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, I registered for the promotion "just in case", but it appears there is no way to get the 1,000 bonus points without traveling, since points-for-shopping is specifically excluded. Anything else you can do from home?

Already took our big trip for the year...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 26, 2014)

This must be a targeted promotion. I was never even offered the chance to figure out a way to get the bonus points.


----------



## jebr (Jan 26, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> This must be a targeted promotion. I was never even offered the chance to figure out a way to get the bonus points.


Same here.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 26, 2014)

Ditto!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, maybe it was targeted to people that don't travel often "enough."


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 26, 2014)

Just checked my AGR account; my 1000 bonus points posted this morning, along with 420 points from Hilton HHonor's "double-dip" program. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 26, 2014)

From AGR's website, where the benefits of being Select Plus are listed:



> Bonus points with special promotions and partner deals



So being S+, that must be why I didn't get the offer. :unsure:

Oh, wait a minute...

:lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 26, 2014)

Blackwolf said:


> Just checked my AGR account; my 1000 bonus points posted this morning, along with 420 points from Hilton HHonor's "double-dip" program. I'm a happy camper!


Good for you, glad it worked out!!!   

Have Fun


----------

